# Refusal for Visa by UK 10 years



## ladyvailankanni (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Senior folks

I was refused to enter UK due to forge docs issue in 2009 and I would like to know whiih countries I have an option to opt for PR or work visa 

Please kindly list out my options here 

Thanks in Advance

ladyvailankanni


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I doubt the countries communicate with each other over this issue but why would you expect anyone here to recommend a country when you have already proven that you are dishonest and are not trying to migrate legally? I know that I certainly wouldn't want someone coming to Canada who has already attempted to enter another country illegally.


----------



## ladyvailankanni (Feb 26, 2014)

hey,

when I applied for visa from India it was a dependent visa on Post study work Tier 1 visa... I got married to this person who is indian and then came to india but due to this docs issue I could not get the visa as I was deceived by bank person regarding account statements.. to sue this guy I had no proof because at the time of education loan he helped me from home town and after I found out that he used up all my money and gave me false doc he is never to be seen and nobody could find him or give me clues .... now coming to marriage this person and I had disputes meanwhile and he broke off the marriage and got the marriage void claiming that it was not his intention in the UK .. Even I had signed because i did not want that on records because I am indian woman and I cant disclose or later get caught by my parents ... in this situation how should I go about ... is there any country which would overlook my past immigration and considers my current capabilities?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I very much doubt Canada would overlook your past indiscretions.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I very much doubt Canada would overlook your past indiscretions.



I doubt any other western country would either.


----------

